# Paracetamol- is it ok to take with FET meds?



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's ok to take paracetamol with FET meds in the 2ww? My back is really sore, I think from the progesterone. I'm sure I heard somewhere that anti-inflammatories are a bad idea but don't know about paracetamol. I have been waiting for my clinic to call me back for a while...  Can you help?


I am on cyclogest, progynova, aspirin, prednisolone and am due to start clexane tonight   


Thank you for helping if you can!! x


----------



## bestbees (Aug 25, 2011)

I would think it is fine, as I was told to take paracetamol when I was pregnant and suffering pain. Unfortunately I lost that pregnancy; but that isnt anything to do with the paracetamol. Double check with your clinic if you're unsure and just take one to see if that enough.
best wishes
B


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for replying! So sorry to hear about your loss :-(

All the best for your FET when it comes.

Take care x


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

I was told paracetamol is ok. But don't take ibuprofen. Hope it makes you feel better x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you! Clinic phoned back and said paracetamol fine, but avoid ibuprofen. Back still a bit achy after one paracetamol, but nothing I can't handle...

Thank you again! x


----------

